
“UncleBob literally has no idea what he's talking about. Stay in your lane dude” - ghuntley
https://mobile.twitter.com/ShriramKMurthi/status/1136411753590472707
======
mindcrime
Despite the troll'ish / clickbaity headline, this is actually a really good
discussion.

